# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  RAVEN Surgical Robotic System, robot-assisted tele-surgery for tele-health

## Airicist

Contributors:

UW BioRobotics Lab

Applied Dexterity, Inc.

Pages:

applieddexterity.com/community/raven-sites

brl.ee.washington.edu/surgical-robotics/raven-control

brl.ee.washington.edu/surgical-robotics/raven-neuro

youtube.com/ravensurgicalrobot

----------


## Airicist

RAVEN Surgical Robot, Overview

Uploaded on Nov 2, 2007




> The RAVEN Surgical Robot is a telesurgical system designed as the next generation in surgical technology. It is portable and lightweight, allowing researchers at the University of Washington the ability to test it's application in a number of novel environments

----------


## Airicist

The RAVEN Surgical Robotic System

Published on Jul 3, 2012




> CITRIS researchers have been given full access to the interfaces of the Raven Surgical Tele-Operation System which was designed, fabricated, and interfaced by Prof. Jacob Rosen at UCSC with Blake Hannaford at University of Washington. The researchers will apply statistical robot learning to acquire control policies based on example trajectories provided by human experts. A paper by team leaders Professors Pieter Abbeel and Kenneth Goldberg on the preliminary results won the Best Medical Robotics Paper at the prestigious IEEE International Conference on Robotics and Automation. Working with Doug Boyd from UC Davis, a world-class surgeon, they will implement a system and perform a series of experiments to establish significant proof of concept results for supervised tele-surgery.

----------


## Airicist

Raven II 7DoF Teleoperation

Published on Aug 28, 2012




> The first recorded FLS block transfer with the new I.K. solution. Teleoperator is H. Hawkeye King of the UW BioRobotics Laboratory. He uses two Phantom Omnis to control the Raven II™ research surgical robot to perform the FLS block transfer task.
> 
> Raven II inverse kinematics implementation is now online! While there are still a few kinks to be worked out, the solution is now operable.
> 
> What's left to be resolved? Glad you asked! The biggest SNAFU so far seems to be the rollover of the "tool roll" axis around 2Pi. Basically, these boundary cases need to be identified and elegantly resolved, avoided, or worked around.

----------


## Airicist

Gravity Compensation on Shoulder Joint of UW Raven II

Published on Mar 5, 2013




> Andy Lewis demonstrates the effectiveness of gravity compensation on Elbow joint (joint 0) on both arms.

----------


## Airicist

Raven II moving really fast

Published on Mar 15, 2013




> Raven II research surgical robot automatically moves between target locations.
> 
> This video shows the Raven II moving to a series of points. Movements are automatic, and to pre-determined points. Each movement is triggered by a human operator pressing a keyboard key.
> 
> This is the fastest we've seen the Raven II move (on purpose!).

----------


## Airicist

Watch researchers hack a surgical robot

Published on Jul 14, 2016




> In the future, your surgeon could be a machine. Teleoperated surgical robots can be controlled from a distance to operate on patients in hard-to-reach places. But as information travels between a human on one side of the world and a robot on the other, it’s vulnerable to attack.
> 
> In the first episode of our series ‘Can I Hack It?’ Motherboard visits researchers at the University of Washington who are exploring how teleoperated surgical robots could be hacked—so they can spot vulnerabilities before human patients are at risk.
> 
> We get hands on with the RAVEN II surgical robot and find out for ourselves how difficult it is to control when a hacker takes over. Could we be risking assassination by hacker?

----------

